# Need help finding pumps for Heshan lide fog machine



## Zombie Slayer (Oct 10, 2011)

can any one tell me where i can find some pumps for Heshan lide fog machines (1000 watts)


----------



## MikeBru (Feb 19, 2010)

try http://parts.americandj.com/CategoriesList.aspx?ProductLine=0050&description=FOG AND BUBBLE MACHINES


----------

